# shirt inside the enclosure



## Neeko (Jul 20, 2011)

How long do I keep it in there for?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

I left one in there for a few days. As long as its not getting soiled it should be fine. I put mine where the burrow/hide was.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 20, 2011)

I kept it there for the first week while I wasn't handling my tegu and she was getting accustomed to her enclosure.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine is 11 months and still sleeps with the t shirt. he wont let me take it out. he keeps it clean and drags it back in his hide everynight to sleep with. depends on the gu


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 20, 2011)

The theory with the T-Shirt is...

wear a shirt and at the end of the day put it in the Tegus enclosure. At the end of the next day take it out and put that days shirt in it's place...

If you leave the same shirt in for more than a couple of days it will no longer smell like you and will instead smell like your Tegu's enclosure. 

That said, though I've never used 'the t-shirt trick' my Tegu does have a towel in his enclosure that he 'adopted' (stole) and drug into his hide. He also has a couple out on the deck that he lays on (he lives outside on the deck in the summer).


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 26, 2011)

So I tried the t shirt trick, I think he likes the shirt more than me lol.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 28, 2011)

I tried it for aout 5 minutes it just got trampled and filthy.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm trying it and she crawls in it through the neck hole when its folded up, its cute though when I take it out and she pokes her head out, right now she is trying to find a way to explore the ceiling by climbing the wall, not in a frantic way in a curious calm sorta way, again she is too cute lol


----------

